# Nistkästen aller Art



## Kathrinvdm (28. Apr. 2017)

Das ist ja echt spannend! 

Und führt mich gleich mal zu einer Frage, über der ich schon seit längerem grübele: Wie viele Nistkästen kann ich in meinem Garten maximal aufhängen? Die Frage kam auf, als wir uns entschlossen, unseren Garten so vogelfreundlich wie möglich zu gestalten. Wir möchten also gerne Nistkästen bauen und platzieren; über die Fütterung haben wir uns hier ja bereits an anderer Stelle ausgetauscht. Als ich kürzlich mal mit Freunden sprach, sagten sie, dass Nistkästen nur mit großen Anständen platziert werden dürften und dass unser Garten nicht mehr als fünf Kästen haben sollte. Ich glaube das aber so pauschal nicht – denn Schwalben zum Beispiel bilden doch ganze Kolonien und mögen es offensichtlich kuscheliger. Und für Spatzen kann man ganze Reihen-Nistkästen kaufen, die scheinen Nachbarn also auch nicht abgeneigt zu sein. Unser Garten hat rund 2.500 Quadratmeter und viel alten Baumbestand, dazu den großen Teich und sehr viele __ Würmer im Boden. Für ausreichend Nahrung sollte also gesorgt sein, weitere vogelfreundliche Sträucher werden Schritt für Schritt hinzukommen. Ich weiß, dass die Nistkästen einmal pro Saison gereinigt werden sollten, also so aufgehängt werden müssen, dass man drankommt. Und die Eingänge sollten nach Westen zeigen (habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung?).

Und dann ist natürlich noch die Frage, für welche Vögel man Kästen aufhänge sollte. In den beiden, die wir mit dem Haus übernommen haben, nisten derzeit Spatzen und Meisen. Wir haben aber auch noch Heckenbraunellen, __ Stare, Amseln, Kleiber, Zaunkönig(e), einen Buntspecht und Rotkehlchen. Mindestens. Der __ Reiher wird natürlich nicht bei uns wohnen wollen (ich habe ihn schon seit Wochen nicht mehr gesehen und hoffe, dass er noch lebt und sich nur andernorts vergnügt). Und den Eisvogel möchte ich wegen der Katzen nicht ermutigen, bei uns zu siedeln, da der Hang zum Nachbargrundstück, wo er seine Nisthöhle bauen könnte, so niedrig ist, dass die Katzen da – so befürchte ich – leichtes Spiel hätten … Schwalben gibt es hier glaube ich auch, aber die werden eher auf den vier großen Bauernhöfen in Dorf wohnen. Zumindest, falls es da so paradiesische Zustände gibt wie bei Kirstin! Bücher zum Bauen unterschiedlichster Nistkästen habe ich schon auf dem Tisch liegen, das Bauen sollte also kein Problem sein. Die Frage wäre höchstens, ob bunte Farbe der Kästen irgendeinen Nutzen für die Vögel hat oder eher kontraproduktiver Tinnef ist?

Bei Fledermäusen wundere ich mich übrigens, dass auf dem Dachboden unseres Stalls gar keine wohnen. Da gibt es genügend Lücken, durch die sie unter den unausgebauten Dachstuhl schlüpfen könnten – machen sie aber augenscheinlich nicht, ich habe jedenfalls noch keine entdeckt … Kann man sie locken?


----------



## laolamia (28. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Kathrin,

zu den Nistkästen: soviel wie möglich....die mieter klaeren das unter sich- nicht jeder Platz wird angenommen wenn welche über mehrere Jahre frei bleiben dann umhängen 
Einflugloch solte eigenlich richtung Ost-Suedost sein.

Auch wir haben eine alte Scheune.....da ich in der Dämmerung ständig viele Fledermäuse über dem Teich sehe und auch sehe wie diese aus den Luftlöchern am __ Giebel kommen habe ich mich schon mehrmals auf die Suche im Dachboden gemacht, gesehen hab ich da noch nie welche- aber sie sind da


----------



## Erin (28. Apr. 2017)

Wie wäre es mit einem eigenen Thread zu Nistkästen, egal welcher Art? Also auch Fledermauskästen, Eichhörnchenkoben usw Ich überlege nämlich auch noch, wo ich meine am besten hinhänge und was noch so sinnvoll wäre. An Bauanleitungen usw wäre ich auch interessiert


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Apr. 2017)

Gute Idee!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Apr. 2017)

Ihr Lieben,

im Thread »Vögel am Haus und im Garten« kam das Thema Nistkästen auf und Erin schlug vor, daraus eine separaten Thread zu machen, was hiermit geschehen soll. 

Die Idee ist, hier alle Informationen zum Thema Nistkästen zu sammeln und zwar Nistkästen für alle erdenklichen Nistkasten-Interessenten: Vögel aller Art, Fledermäuse, Eichhörnchen, Insekten, eben alle. Willkommen sind Erfahrungsberichte, Informationen, Tipps, Tricks und Bauanleitungen aller Art.

Ich freue mich auf den Austausch mit Euch!


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Apr. 2017)

Und hier gleich schon mal nützliche Links:

1) Kirstins Hinweise zur Nistkastenpflege
2) Weil man es gar nicht oft genug posten kann: Kirstins Website zur Wildvogel-Rettung
3) Nistkasten-Anleitungen vom NABU


----------



## Erin (28. Apr. 2017)

Sehr schön Kathrin  Wenn ich nachher vom Stall wieder da bin, schreib ich mal was zu den Fledermauskästen + Fragen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Apr. 2017)

Ach super, sehr schön!  Ich bin jetzt auch gleich erstmal weg – Farbe kaufen. Denn wenn’s am Wochenende wirklich regnet, dann streiche ich eben drinnen meinen Wintergarten frühlingsgrün an.


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Apr. 2017)

Verschiedene Eulen und in der Beschreibung ist Rechts der Nistkastenbau immer an zu klicken.
http://www.eulen.de/eulen/sche.php


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2017)

*Vielleicht noch zwei Tips:
*
*1. Material*
ich sehe im Handel zunehmend bunte "Designervogelhäuser" aus *Metall* und manchmal auch aus *Kunststoff.*
So schmückend sie aussehen mögen - *sie sind für Vögel ungeeignet.*
Metall kühlt schnell aus oder überhitzt und Kunststoff dünstet Giftstoffe aus - besonders bei Kontakt mit Kot und Co.
Beide Materialien sind zudem *nicht atmungsaktiv und bilden Schwitzwasser,* was im Nistkasten zu *Schimmelpilzbildung* und als Folge zu *massiven Schädigungen der Atemwege* führt.
*Für Nistkästen eignen sich am Besten Naturmaterialien, die atmungsaktiv sind und temperaturausgleichend wirken.*
z.B. Holz, Stein/Beton etc.

*2. Schwalben - Kunstnester*
Für Rauchschwalben eignen sich ideal die Halbschalen - sie werden unter der Decke in Gebäuden (Schuppen, Ställe, Carports etc.) angebracht.
Rauchschwalben bevorzugen es, "drinnen" zu brüten.
Die Nester sollten etwas grössere Abstände zueinander haben - Rauchschwalben mögen es nicht zu nahe.
In gebäuden (z.B. Ställe) wo es sehr viele __ Fliegen gibt, brüten die Rauchschwalben deutlich enger beieinander.
Je weniger Insekten in dem Gebäude vorkommen, desto streitsüchtiger verteidigen die Paare "ihr" Gebäude und die Abstände der Nester zueinander sind deutlich grösser.

Mehlschwalbennester werden außen am Gebäude sehr hoch direkt unter dem Dachüberstand (z.B. __ Giebel) angebracht.
Mehlschwalben sind deutlich geselliger als Rauchschwalben und sie brüten gerne in kleinen Kolonien.
Es macht Sinn, drei oder vier Nester nebeneinander anzubieten.
Bei den im Handel angebotenen Mehschwalbennestern ist mir bei meinen Handaufzuchten mal Folgendes aufgefallen:
Diese Nester von Schwegeler haben ein sehr enges Einflugloch.
Wenn die Küken ziemlich gut genährt sind, wird es sehr eng und die rauhe Kante beschädigt das Gefieder.
Ich würde von diesem Modell abraten. 

(ich habe eines dieser Nester als Aufzuchtnest und das Einflugloch durch aufschneiden der Dachpatte das Loch vergrößert.
Ohne diese Vergrößerung wäre es sehr, sehr eng geworden)
 

Für besser halte ich diese Nester von Schwegeler. Die Schwalben bauen das Nest innerhalb weniger Stunden zu Ende und können dort dann auch später ihr Ausflugloch beliebig vergrössern.
Außerdem beschädigt die selbst gebaute Lehmkante das Gefieder nicht.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Apr. 2017)

Super, danke für die Tipps! Unsere Nistkästen wollen wir auf alle Fälle aus massivem Holz bauen. Gibt es aus Deiner Sicht eine Holzart, der man den Vorzug geben sollte? Und dann gleich noch eine Frage hinterhergeschoben: Sollten die Nistkästen so unauffällig wie möglich aussehen oder hat ein farbiger Anstrich irgendeinen Nutzen für die Vögel? Oder ist es ihnen schnurzpiepegal, so lange man nur drin wohnen kann?


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2017)

Ob Farbe irgendeine Rolle spielt für das Wohlbefinden, weiss ich nicht.
ich vermute, es ist ihnen egal.
Wichtig ist, nur natürliche, biozidfreie Ökofarben für den Außenanstrich  verwenden und vor allem *nicht* von innen behandeln.
Innen sollten das Holz unbedingt unbehandelt bleiben.
Es eignen sich Öle und Lasuren.  Auf Lacke sollte man verzichten, da sie die Atmungsaktivität einschränken.

Wenn Ihr selbst baut, solltet Ihr beim Holzkauf sicher stellen, dass das Holz nicht mit irgendwelchen Pestiziden vorbehandelt ist.
Ob irgendeine Holzart zu bevorzugen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich vermute zumindest, dass das auch eher sekundär für die Vögel und reine Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Apr. 2017)

Danke! Ich dachte, ich frag lieber – nicht, dass manche Bauhölzer ätherische Öle enthalten, die die Vögel abschrecken …


----------



## Tanny (28. Apr. 2017)

Ach so, fällt mir noch ein: bei der Farbenauswahl: 
wenn Ihr Holzfarben nehmt, die zur Behandlung von Bienenbeuten in der Demeter/Biolandimkerei zugelassen sind, dann seid Ihr auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Apr. 2017)

Super Tipp! Danke.


----------



## pyro (28. Apr. 2017)

Das es Nistkästen für Eichhörnchen gibt hab ich heute hier im Forum gelernt. Das hätte ich zuvor nicht gedacht...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Apr. 2017)

Ich auch nicht! Ich wusste nur, dass es lustige Futterhäuschen für sie gibt, bei denen sie den Deckel mit den Pfötchen aufmachen müssen, um an die Nüsslein zu kommen. 

Für diese Häuschen wird Zedern-, Douglasien- oder Lärchenholz verwendet.


----------



## Tanny (29. Apr. 2017)

Wenn Ihr Eichhörnchen habt, solltet Ihr die Nistkästen an den Einfluglöchern extra sichern, damit die Eichhörnchen nicht in das nest reingreifen können. 
Eichhörnchen räubern Singvogelbruten und Eier aus.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (29. Apr. 2017)

Also bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht ein einziges Eichhörnchen hier gesehen, weder in meinem Garten noch im restlichen Dorf. Sehr betrüblich! Meine Eichhörnchenüberlegungen sind bislang also nur sehr hypothetischer Natur. Aber man muss ja für alles gewappnet sein! Igel habe ich hier auch noch nicht gesehen, beziehungsweise leider nur einen überfahrenen … 

Was die Einfluglöcher von Nistkästen angeht, so las ich, dass man diese auch gegen Spechte sichern sollte, damit diese sich den Nistkasten nicht einfach umbauen und die Kleinvögel vertreiben. Hat das schon mal einer von Euch erlebt?


----------



## Christine (29. Apr. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Hat das schon mal einer von Euch erlebt?


Ja, Pyro:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/549698/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vogelnistkästen-specht-macht-einflugloch-größer.45865/


----------



## Fotomolch (29. Apr. 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Super, danke für die Tipps! Unsere Nistkästen wollen wir auf alle Fälle aus massivem Holz bauen. Gibt es aus Deiner Sicht eine Holzart, der man den Vorzug geben sollte? Und dann gleich noch eine Frage hinterhergeschoben: Sollten die Nistkästen so unauffällig wie möglich aussehen oder hat ein farbiger Anstrich irgendeinen Nutzen für die Vögel? Oder ist es ihnen schnurzpiepegal, so lange man nur drin wohnen kann?



Lärche ist gut geeignet, weil es sehr harzhaltig ist und somit nicht so schnell verrottet. Was ich bisher über den Nistkastenbau gelesen habe, soll man sägeraues Holz verwenden. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Lacke die Atmung des Holzes behindern und somit die Schimmelbildung fördern.

Außerdem würde ich die Nistkästen nicht nur Specht- und Eichhörnchensicher, sondern auch Waschbärensicher bauen, die holen die Kästen gerne mal vom Baum und schütteln den Inhalt raus.

Ich finde das Thema klasse, ich überlege nämlich auch schon seit einiger Zeit, welche Nistkästen ich wo aufhängen soll. Ich dachte bei uns an Fledermauskästen und Vogelnistkästen - nur welche? Spatzen wohnen bei uns schon unter dem Dach, vertragen die sich mit in der Nähe aufgehängten Nistkastenbewohnenern - wenn ja, welche? Ich hätte ja gerne Rotkelchen oder Meisen hier.


----------



## Anja W. (29. Apr. 2017)

Moin zusammen,

also ich habe gelernt, dass es die üblichen Kästen immer noch die besten sind. In spezielle Kästen für irgendwelche Vögel ziehen eh immer nur die ein, für die sie gar nicht gedacht waren. Im Eulenkasten leben seit Jahren Eichhörnchen. Sieht süß aus, wenn alle Kleinen gleichzeitig rausgucken  Im "Kleiber-, Baumläuferkasten" wohnen Mäuse und im Rotkehlchenhaus ist ein Hummelnest. Meine Zaunkönigkugel ist seit Jahren unbewohnt, egal, wo sie hängt. Der Zaunkönig brühtet im Türkranz....

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Apr. 2017)

Ich verlinke nochmal den Beitrag bzgl. meiner Nistkästen vom Jahresanfang, siehe
hier und hier.
10m neben dem Hauseingang hängt ein Starenkasten. Da ist jetzt ein Radau drin!!   
Ob in den Eulenkästen/Kauzröhren was drin ist ? Keine Ahnung. Habe momentan auch nicht die Muße, davor zu warten..... Spätestens im Winter weiss ichs...


----------



## Erin (30. Apr. 2017)

Freitag war es natürlich mal wieder zu spät und jetzt sind wir so verplant, dass ich noch nicht dazu gekommen bin die Fledermauskästen rauszukramen, sorry....

Habe aber noch ein wenig dazu gelesen und jetzt bin ich unsicher, ob ich sie überhaupt so aufhängen soll, sie haben nämlich Teerpappe auf dem Dach und gestern habe ich gelesen, dass es schon vorgekommen ist, dass die zu warm geworden ist und Tropfen davon die Fledermäuse verklebt haben. Das ist zwar sehr selten, aber einmal ist natürlich einmal zu viel! Vermutlich hängt es davon ab, wieviel Spiel zwischen den einzelnen Holzbrettern ist, aber das kann ich nicht sehen, ohne die Pappe runter zu nehmen und so ist mir das Risiko zu groß.

Der Standort ist das nächste Problem, die sollen ja etwa in 4-5m Höhe angebracht werden, die habe ich nur am Haus oder in den Kirschbäumen. Die Bäume sind so weit oben aber zu dicht und vermutlich sind die Zweige auch nicht stabil genug und am Haus wüsste ich jetzt nicht genau wo das Sinn macht 

http://www.zoonar.de/photo/fledermaus-kaesten-bad-box-_753750.html

So ähnlich sehen die übrigens aus, vielleicht nicht ganz so schick, wir haben sie im Werkunterricht gemacht


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2017)

Manche Orte sind aber auch völlig ungeeignet um Nistkästen aufzuhängen . 
    
Mein Benjamini im Wohnzimmer  Ich mußte der Lady Hausverbot erteilen .
( Sorry wenn OT )


----------



## laolamia (30. Apr. 2017)

fürs auge


----------



## Anja W. (30. Apr. 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> Manche Orte sind aber auch völlig ungeeignet um Nistkästen aufzuhängen.



Vielleicht wäre sie aber auch reingegangen. Oder, sie hat dein ganzes Haus als große Luxusnisthöhle angesehen.


----------



## Anja W. (30. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Der Standort ist das nächste Problem, die sollen ja etwa in 4-5m Höhe angebracht werden, die habe ich nur am Haus oder in den Kirschbäumen. Die Bäume sind so weit oben aber zu dicht und vermutlich sind die Zweige auch nicht stabil genug und am Haus wüsste ich jetzt nicht genau wo das Sinn macht



Also im Wochenendhaus hängen allerhöchstens 3m hoch. Das stört die Fledermäuse aber nicht. Die Kästen sind immer voll. Manchmal beziehen sie auch Nistkästen und die hängen ja noch tiefer.


----------



## Erin (30. Apr. 2017)

Hm...dann wäre die Werkstatt eventuell eine Maßnahme, ich muss nochmal schauen


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Teerpappe auf dem Dach


Würde ich abmachen und durch eine dünne Holzplatte ersetzen. Vielleicht etwas größer, damit ein Dachüberstand etwas Schutz bietet.


----------



## Daufi (1. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,
ich hatte die Fledermauskästen bei ebay betellt, Naturholz mit etwas Dachpappe drauf, gut verarbeitet(für das Geld),
würde die nicht streichen, mit der Zeit bildet sich Patina, Holz ist schlieslich ein Naturprodukt, aber das ist eine Glaubensfrage.
Normalerweise hätte ich sie selber gebaut, aber für 8 oder 9 Euro kann man die nicht selber bauen.
Das Thema Dachpappe sehe ich entspannter,
wir haben einen Naturlehrpfad, da ist fast jeder Kasten damit abgedeckt. Gut im Sommer dünsten die etwas aus, dahingehend, wer ganz sicher gehen will, könnte auch eine, zwei (Schiefer-)Dachschindeln verwenden. Sieht auch noch schön aus.
Bei uns hängen sie jetzt seit Ostern, haben aber noch keine Fledergesellen gesehen, waren aber auch erst 3 mal in der Dämmerung draußen


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Mai 2017)

Hei, ich hätte auch gerne Fledermauskästen. Bei uns gibt es vor allem Abendsegler und Mausohren.
Hier die Homepage unserer Fledermausspezis...
Mein Schatz hat aber was dagegen, weil er meint, das gibt Sauerei an der Hauswand???
Was meint ihr dazu? Gibt es dadurch irgendwelche Emissionen?
Auch denwegen, weil wir die nur Aufhängen können, wenn das Haus frisch gestrichen wird, weil dann ein Gerüst steht...
Anders kommen wir dort nicht hin, wo sie perfekt wären...
Also ist auch nix mit Dreck wegmachen...Und es wäre die Schokoladenseite des Hauses, weil das nach Süden zeigt...

Da ich teilweise etwas Kitschig veranlagt bin, würde mir sowas ähnliches gefallen...aber im Selbstbau ;-)
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fledermausburg-/191780139321
VG Monika


----------



## Erin (1. Mai 2017)

Zur Sauerei kann ich nichts beisteuern, keine Ahnung, aber die Kästen sollte man eigentlich immer dahin hängen, wo man auch drankommt, um sie zu kontrollieren


----------



## Biotopfan (1. Mai 2017)

Irgendwo hab ich gelesen, das Fledermauskästen in 4m Höhe hängen sollen...nee, da bin ich dann raus...
Da will ich nicht auf der Leiter hochklettern, und meinen Schatz lass ich nicht..neenee
VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2017)

Meines Wissens brauchen Fledermäuse eine freie Fallhöhe von 2 Meter vom Schlafplatz/Fledermauskasten. Meine Fledermauskasten hängt ca. auf 3,50 Meter.

  

Hätte da eine Frage zu meinem Spechtkasten ...

  

Muß ich den Lochverschluß wegnehmen ?
Der Specht klopft fast immer rund ums Loch. Das schon mindestens seit 2 Jahren. Er/Sie findet das vorgesehene Loch nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tanny (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo Helmut, 
soetwas habe ich ja noch nie gesehen.
Ich würde den Verschluss weg machen - dann kann der Specht einfach erweitern. 

Hallo Monika, 
irgendwie sieht der Fledrmauskasten nach Plastik aus - dann würde ich so einen nicht nehmen. 
Wegen Dreck kann ich Dir auch nichts sagen. 
Warum hängt Ihr den Fleermauskasten nicht einfach an einen hohen Baum?


----------



## Christine (1. Mai 2017)

Also ich würde nix Dunkles nehmen und schon gar nicht aus Plastik. 

Falls dieser Link schon weiter oben erwähnt war, möge man mir es verzeihen:
http://www.fledermaus.info/fileadmin/Redaktion/Zug/Doku/Merkblatt%20K%E4sten%20aufh%E4ngen.pdf


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Mai 2017)

Die erscheinen mir ziemlich günstig.....zu klein oder sonst was zu meckern ? Denke mal bei dieses Krampen vernageln ist ist nicht das Beste.
Man kann aber ja ganz schnell mit einem Bohrer und und dünnen Schrauben mehr Stabilität bringen. Wenn Bausätze schon 10 Euro kosten ist das echt günstig.
Welche Farbe sollte man nutzen ? Kästen zwischen 2,60 und 5,90 Euro empfinde ich als sehr Günstig.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Nistkasten-f...hash=item2a623b57bd:m:mhcRc65Gzl4QIQQAytqOOBg


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2017)

Danke für deine Empfehlung Kirstin ...

Werde ich morgen öffnen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2017)

Specht-Nistkasten geöffnet

  

Nachdem das eine Spechtpaar schon Kücken haben dürfte, bin ich gespannt wer hier einziehen wird.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Erin (2. Mai 2017)

Moin Monika,

kann ich gut verstehen, dass dir das zu hoch ist, ich überlege auch noch wie ich das anstellen soll...am Haus wäre ja eventuell noch die Möglichkeit, dass über einem Fenster zu platzieren, dann kann man von da aus vielleicht kontrollieren...hm...3,50m bietet schon etwas mehr Möglichkeiten.
Aus Plastik würde ich übrigens auch keinen nehmen, schon gar nicht für Fledermäuse, da dürften sie sich ja kaum vernünftig festkrallen können. Wir haben die Rückwand mit einem Stechbeitel aufgerauht, dürfte seinen Zweck wesentlich besser erfüllen. Die sehen übrigens genauso aus wie Arnes 

@Tottoabs 

Zumindest für mein Auge sehen die ganz gut aus, ob sie was taugen, abgesehen von den Krampen kann ich aber nicht sagen...Maße kann man ja gut vergleichen, macht auch einen guten Eindruck, dass alles dransteht. Für den Preis würde ich mir das auch überlegen, kann man gleich ein paar mehr nehmen. Klingt extrem günstig, man darf allerdings nicht vergessen, dass vieles in Polen immer noch sehr viel günstiger ist als hier und je nachdem wie viele man davon baut, geht das ziemlich fix, zumindest in Relation, vor allen wenn man einfach nur Krampen reinschießt


----------



## Daufi (3. Mai 2017)

...und es könnte irgendwelches behandeltes Restholz sein, das die da verwenden...
Aber Totto, bei dem Preis, dann kannst Du sie immer noch als exclusives Brennholz verwenden...


----------



## marcus18488 (3. Mai 2017)

Ob behandelt, unbehandelt oder Kunststoff ist den Vögeln egal. 
Hauptsache einen Nistplatz.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Mai 2017)

Mal kurz ein aktueller Link zum Thema »Rückgang der Vogelpopulationen«, weil ich den Artikel gerade gefunden habe.


----------

